# Feeding Schedule



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I know it's important for housebreaking to keep puppies on a feeding schedule my problem is getting Riley to eat his food when I want him to. Right now, he will wake up when the rest of the house does, but won't eat until almost lunch time. He'll eat again at our supper time, and then want food about 10 at night.

Any suggestions on how to move his feeding schedule to earleir feeding times? Right now I'm trying to cut that late night feeding in half, it doesn't make a difference, he still doesn't eat all morning. I'm afraid to cut it out totally.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like you have to do some tough love. How old is he?

If he is over 4months he only needs to be fed twice a day. So in the morning put his food down for 20-30min. After that put the food up. Even if he hasn't eaten (this is were the tough love comes in). In the evenings put the food back down for 20-30 min. After the time is up put the food back up. He shouldn't be eating anything after 8PM. This might be hard the first few days but he will catch on really quickly that he needs to eat when the food is down. He won't let himself go hungry for long so it should only take a day or so for him to adjust.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, this is where I get confused. I can put the food out for a half hour in the morning, he won't eat it, he doesn't seem to notice it's gone. So you think twice a day is good, that's something I wasn't aware of, I'd kept my other breed of dogs on a 3 times a day feeding until they were close to a year old. He's not quite 4 months old, but close enough I suppose. He's only eating about 2/3 cup of kibbles. He does like it, but even if I put more in the bowl he manages to total that amount per day.

LOL, I'm getting soft in my old age, I had no trouble tough loving my other dogs or my children.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I fed Abbey 3 x's a day when she was that age.







I did put down the food in the morning for 30 min., put it away, put it back down when we all had lunch for 30 minutes & the same thing at dinner time. I mostly did it this way to help potty train her, as Abbey potties outside. Abbey doesn't like eating alone so I have to be in the kitchen in order for her to eat her food, otherwise she won't eat at all. I still feed her 3x's a day because I feel so guilty eating my lunch in front of her & she doesn't have her food.







She's a year old & weighs 4 lbs. I'll just have to watch if my vet feels she's getting overweight. Abbey gets tons of treats, too so I know I'll have to watch in the future!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can feed him at lunch if you want. Some people aren't able to feed at that time but if you want and if he seems to eat more at lunch time you can feed then too. Just make sure he is getting the correct total amount through out the day. So if he get 2/3 a cup and you want to feed 3 times a day. Offer 1/3 cup in the morning. At lunch offer another 1/3 cup. If there is still some food left over from the morning just add to it. Same at supper time.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> OK, this is where I get confused. I can put the food out for a half hour in the morning, he won't eat it, he doesn't seem to notice it's gone. *So you think twice a day is good*, that's something I wasn't aware of, I'd kept my other breed of dogs on a 3 times a day feeding until they were close to a year old. He's not quite 4 months old, but close enough I suppose. He's only eating about 2/3 cup of kibbles. He does like it, but even if I put more in the bowl he manages to total that amount per day.
> 
> LOL, I'm getting soft in my old age, I had no trouble tough loving my other dogs or my children.[/B]



My breeder also told me that feeding the pup 2x a day is enough. I plan to follow her lead


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

To give you all an update:

Riley is much more stubborn than I am. I'm determined to stick to it though, I promise. Two days ago he didn't eat until 6 PM, and then I did not give him an evening feeding. Woke up yesterday expecting him to be famished. Boy was I wrong. He did not eat at breakfast. He ate a couple of kibbles at lunch. He did eat about a 1/4 cup at 6 again. I left it out for 45 minutes, even tho I know half hour should have been the top time limit. 

He wasn't nearly as playful as usual. He spent most of his time napping although he would get up and play if one of us called to him.

So far this morning, he hasn't touched his food again. I'll put it out again at noon. Yes, I decided I'd do the 3 times a day, mainly because I can be here at that time of day and because he's not eating any where near the recommended amount for his age and weight.

I know I have to stick to this, it's hard to watch him lay around when he's usually so filled with energy but as you said, tough love. How can these little guys be so smart when it comes to doing tricks and all sorts of mischief making yet be so darn slow with the housebreaking?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Make sure he is drinking enough water. Also you might want to give him a little Nutrical just to make sure his blood sugar doesn't get too low. Hopefully the little stinker will given in soon.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Good idea thank you. A rather funny side note, he keeps trying to do his tricks and training commands to get treats. He must think I'm as dumb as I look! ROFL!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

YAY! Riley woke up this morning and ate his food first thing! Then pooped on his pad, just like he's supposed to. Yes indeed there was major celebrating in our kitchen, LOL! 

Keep your fingers crossed that we've turned the corner.

I hope I'm not putting too much pressure on Riley with his housebreaking. My oldest son is due home from Iraq for leave in 10 days. We have a large family and many friends that will be stopping by to see him and I don't want to have to confine Riley since he loves being with company.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Try & putting something in the food.....carrots or string beans. I use chick peas..... Your baby has to eat... How much does she weigh?? Also, you MUST make absolutely sure she drinks & is well hydrated..,. I have been through SO much...I know how frustrating it is!!!








Jellybn1


----------

